# puppy pad grid



## Chocdiva1 (Jun 30, 2014)

My puppy will use the puppy pad but usually shreds most of it before using it. Sometimes Ava will pee on a corner and shred the rest of it.
I am using the light blue pad holder, i have read where some people put a grid over the top, where can I get the grid, or do i need to buy another puppy pad with a grid?
Thanks
Monica


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

I've seen that online (ebay or Aliexpress) - the tray and grill come together.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I use UGODOG at home.

Amazon.com : UGODOG Indoor Dog Potty : Pet Floor Protection Trays : Pet Supplies

My mother has the Richell.

Amazon.com : Richell Paw Trax Mesh Training Tray, Brown : Richell : Pet Supplies

Loki uses both without a problem.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use the UGODOG for Rex although at 17 months he very rarely uses it anymore.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

My breeder recommended regular hospital pads. They are blue on the moisture proof side, and white cotton on the front. They wash and dry quickly and easily. When Tux was a pup (he is house broken now and only goes outside), I put a long one down under his 3x6 ex pen to protect the floors. We eventually put the 3x3's around the house, until he could wait at least an hour before going potty. The next step was to gradually reduce the number of pads and watch him like a hawk. The most important thing though, if you don't want a dog that potty's indoors, is to take him out every time you take a breath. Tux got it about 6 months of age. He had a few accidents after, which were my fault. Now he is up to at least every 5 hours outside. He sleeps 9 hours through the night.

I went to the durable hospital pads because Tux treated the disposable ones like fun toys meant for ripping up, even when I used the frame to hold it down. I hated taking away his fun, but that's life. LOL


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just a caution about cloth pee pads. Some dogs transfer the cloth pee pad concept to any small rug on the floor of say the bathroom or by a door. It can be a very hard habit to break should this happen.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I use this one. Sassy was also tearing up pee pads. With Raffy, I used pads only. He's 99% outdoor now, though.

Amazon.com : Klean Paws - 1# Training Pad Holder, No Torn Puppy Pads! Keeps Paws Dry! Protects Floors! Easy Cleanup - Save Money Using Pads Longer! Perfect for Puppies & Small Breeds - : Pet Supplies


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't recommend washable pee pads at all as they confuse dogs on the appropriate substrate to pee on, either at your house or other locations. You don't want your dog to think bath/kitchen mats or area rugs are ok to pee on.


----------



## Chocdiva1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think that maybe what the problem is, she is confused about the texture because she will go potty on a rug!
She is almost 10 months old, she was the runt of the litter (3.5lbs). We were doing good until I got sick in October, so just need to stop being lazy and just start over with taking her out often and praising her like crazy.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Just a caution about cloth pee pads. Some dogs transfer the cloth pee pad concept to any small rug on the floor of say the bathroom or by a door. It can be a very hard habit to break should this happen.


I agree. MOST of the dogs I know who have used washable pee pads or hospital pads are not reliable around scatter rugs... and who could blame them?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chocdiva1 said:


> I think that maybe what the problem is, she is confused about the texture because she will go potty on a rug!
> She is almost 10 months old, she was the runt of the litter (3.5lbs). We were doing good until I got sick in October, so just need to stop being lazy and just start over with taking her out often and praising her like crazy.
> Thanks everyone!


You'll have to go back to the beginning, and treat her JUST like she was a brand new baby puppy. Especially if she has developed a habit of eliminating in inappropriate places.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Love, love , LOVE our Ugodog. We use it without pee pads and pick up poop as needed & clean it every other day. 
I bought it before bringing our pup home based on old threads here, it seemed like a great idea, and I got so lucky that 
my breeder trained the litter to use them too! I was so happy when her email came to tell all the new owners and I already had one!


The breeder I was originally working with had recommended the cloth pee pads. She trained her pups with a doggie door and had the cloth pads in their pen for accidents. Instinctively I thought as has been mentioned here, how would the dog tell the difference
between the pad, my area rugs or the clothes & towels my kid sometimes leaves on the floor. It was a no brainier for me not to go that route, especially since I could not replicate the doggie door set up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use the UgoDog too, and like the design very much. I use wood pellets under the grate rather than pee pads. I have a sensitive nose, and pee pads smell HORRIBLE, IMO, and are also hard on the environment, with all that plastic. Pine pellets (available from Tractor Supply or feed stores) are biodegradable and COMPLETELY absorb any smell. I just scoop out any wet spots every couple of days, and of course pick up any poop on top of the grids as soon as I see it.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We loved this one, but ours was pink:

Amazon.com : Richell Paw Trax Mesh Training Tray, Brown : Richell : Pet Supplies


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Most of the people getting our current puppies said they preferred a grid and pad over litter, so we trained these puppies to both the Ugodog, and the Richell.

They worked okay, because we only had a total of six puppies, but I can see the grids being too much trouble if we have more puppies at one time.

You need extras of the grids so you can take up the whole thing, and replace it with a clean one.

I'm tired of cleaning grates, but at least we have a good sink to do it in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Most of the people getting our current puppies said they preferred a grid and pad over litter, so we trained these puppies to both the Ugodog, and the Richell.
> 
> They worked okay, because we only had a total of six puppies, but I can see the grids being too much trouble if we have more puppies at one time.
> 
> ...


I try to talk everyone into pellets under the grid. I DO like the grids, because they keep the litter where it belongs, and once they are past the puppy stage, even if they poop on it, you can usually just pick it right up. (I can just IMAGINE how hard it would be with the soft stools of a weaning litter of puppies!) The litter is just SO much easier on the environment than pads, and I find that it absorbs any smell much better too. I can smell it the MOMENT one of mine pees on a pad. I NEVER smell anything from the pellets.

Have you had ANYONE have any trouble switching puppies from litter to grates (over anything)? All of mine transitioned without any trouble at all... Even Kodi who was at least a couple of years old when I started using litter pans with grates.

The only one who doesn't like to pee in a litter box is Panda, and she was well trained to them to start with. But she had 2 UTI's as a puppy, and I'm convinced that she associates the litter boxes with the pain she had with those. She'll poop in the boxes, but rarely pees. On the VERY rare occasion that I see her peeing in the litter boxes, we throw a HUGE party, because it would be SO much nicer if she'd use the UgoDog when we're on the road. (and when the snow is deep)


----------

